# NM - Valles Caldera Elk



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Not the big one I was looking for, but the biggest I shot to date. Valles Caldera is an awesome place. 15 hunters and 90,000 acres to hunt.

43 yd shot, bull went 60 and went down.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

nice bull. Amazing how expectations have changed when a person shows indifference about a bull like that. I am happy for you.......I guess.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

There are some obvious cattle grazing issues with where you were hunting. If nothing else, I'm jealous of that!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

PBH - yes, that was noted by us and several other hunters. Serious fire danger during a very dry year (thousands of acres were burned by two fires over the last 3 or so years). Fire had touched the ridge where I got this one. It used to be the Baca Ranch one time so the under-grazing issue was never a problem in the past. 

Mr. Muleskinner - thanks? My goal was a good solid 300 class bull as I have never shot anything over a small 6x6 we taped at 235 gross, and I certainly had the chance, I failed in that regard. But nonetheless, I am very pleased with what I got. Elk were very vocal and got to witness the thing that makes you bowhunt, a good bull bugling at 25 yds! :grin:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It just sounded a bit apologetic to me. It is a bull that I would certainly be proud of. I am glad you are. Nothing like being in the thick of it when they are hot. Outside of seeing children born it is as cool as it gets.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great elk! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's a real nice bull! Congratulations.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

really nice bull. congratulations. 
North Western New Mexico is a beautiful place to hunt.


----------

